# Morgan Arrives on Blu-ray/DVD and Digital HD Dec 13th, 2016



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> FROM PRODUCER RIDLEY SCOTT, THE INTENSE SCI-FI THRILLER
> ARRIVES ON DIGITAL HD DECEMBER 2 AND ON
> 4K ULTRA HD DISC, BLU-RAY AND DVD DECEMBER 13
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

and as a teaser for Next week's release of "Morgan" we have little clip to wet the appetite


----------

